# My Goth Name



## Jade Tigress (Oct 6, 2007)

Demonic Angel. 
hmmmmm

www.deadname.com


----------



## bydand (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey, mine is Dessicated corpse.

Leave it to a Goth site to misspell it. LOL  should be *Desiccated* Corpse.


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 6, 2007)

Disturbed Angel here.  We must be related, JT.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 6, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Disturbed Angel here.  We must be related, JT.



Disturbed Angel is my Goth name too... hmm....

***EDIT***  I got curious and put in my user name (Kacey) and got Velvet Tears


----------



## Tames D (Oct 6, 2007)

Mummified corpse. Hmmm, not sure if I like that.


----------



## exile (Oct 6, 2007)

... and sorry, Pam, but your Goth name is not a Paris originalI'm `Demonic Angel' as well! 

I'm getting suspicious about this site. I'm on the side of the angels, so I'm certainly not demonic. On the other hand, I'm no angel... hmmmm indeed!!


----------



## Blindside (Oct 6, 2007)

Bwahahahaha

Your goth name is: gilded crotch

The wife must have been talking again....

edit: my one year old son's name is apparently "Latex Sex," good to see the kid got something from me.   The wife's name is appropriate "toxic tears."

Lamont


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 6, 2007)

Blindside said:


> Bwahahahaha
> 
> Your goth name is: gilded crotch
> 
> ...


 
:roflmao:


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 6, 2007)

Ran mine through and got Lucid Nightmare.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 6, 2007)

Tried two variations of my name and they came up as:

Leather Pleasure

and

Beautifully Chaotic


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 6, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> Tried two variations of my name and they came up as:
> 
> Leather Pleasure
> 
> ...


Somehow the first is fitting but I like the second one better. 
I'll do mine when I get back from caving.
:uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 6, 2007)

*My real name: * *Death Dealer*

*My MT name "shesulsa" :* _*Velvet Kisses*_

I kinda like those.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Oct 6, 2007)

*My Real Name: *Bitter Beauty

*MT Name "14 Kempo": *Razorblade Kisses


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 6, 2007)

exile said:


> ... and sorry, Pam, but your Goth name is not a Paris originalI'm `Demonic Angel' as well!
> 
> I'm getting suspicious about this site. I'm on the side of the angels, so I'm certainly not demonic. On the other hand, I'm no angel... hmmmm indeed!!




My thoughts exactly.


----------



## bydand (Oct 6, 2007)

Didn't think to run my MT name.

bydand = Violent Sex Addict :idunno:


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 6, 2007)

bydand said:


> Didn't think to run my MT name.
> 
> bydand = Violent Sex Addict :idunno:


 
Just to clarify, are you a sex addict who happens to be violent, or are you addicted to violent sex?

On second thought, I really don't want to know.


----------



## bydand (Oct 6, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Just to clarify, are you a sex addict who happens to be violent, or are you addicted to violent sex?
> 
> On second thought, I really don't want to know.




:whip1::whip1:

Actually kind of wondered what they meant myself.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 6, 2007)

I didn't think to run my MT user name either, but here it is:

Glitter Girl.


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 6, 2007)

My MT name returns:  Liquid Fantasy.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 6, 2007)

Qui-Gon = Beautiful Nightmare.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 6, 2007)

real name* Angelic Scars*

User name *slot boi*


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 6, 2007)

Ran my MT username and got Bloody Angel.


----------



## Carol (Oct 6, 2007)

My goth name is *Velvet Vamp*.


----------



## morph4me (Oct 7, 2007)

real name - Midnight Fantasy

MT name - ***** slave

I think I may need another MT name


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 7, 2007)

bydand said:


> Didn't think to run my MT name.
> 
> bydand = Violent Sex Addict :idunno:




I got the same for my user name - Violent Sex Addict

For full first name I got - Synthetic Darkness


It I think it means I might get violent if self defense with a sex addict. Yeah that is what it means.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Oct 7, 2007)

Real Name = *FREAK*

Doc_Jude = _*Death Dealer*_


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, I'm not too sure about whether I like the names the gizmo assigns to me:

Real name gets me *Cruel Intentions*

Username gets me *Liquid Vamp*

However, I think that the programmer must have secret files on *Carol* to get such a lustrously luxurious and apposite sounding name for her :envy: .


----------



## exile (Oct 7, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> I got the same for my user name - Violent Sex Addict
> 
> For full first name I got - Synthetic Darkness
> 
> ...



What _I_ was wondering about was whether the Goth translation was intended to identify a violent person addicted to (not necessarily violent) sex, or a person (not necessarily violent) addicted to violent sex. In other words, is it

[violent [sex addict]]

or

[[violent sex] addict]

????

Could make a biiiiiig difference! :lol:


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 7, 2007)

My name - Beautiful Scars
My username - Toxic Tears

My wife - Beautiful Nightmare

I'll have to show her that one.  Our anniversery is next weekend...


----------



## bydand (Oct 7, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> My name - Beautiful Scars
> My username - Toxic Tears
> 
> My wife - Beautiful Nightmare
> ...



TIP:  Show it to her NEXT Monday, after the anniversary.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I entered my MT name and then went HUH?? Then entered my real name and said... forget ... this! 


Both were female in gender so I'm not going to post... sheesh I mean I like to think I'm in touch with my feminine side but not that much in touch with it.


----------



## agemechanic03 (Oct 7, 2007)

I agree with MA-Carver....I Don't like it ONE bit!!!!
Christopher Holt-----Angeldust
Chris Holt------Beautifully Chaotic
MT Name--------Morbid Mistress

I'M A FLIPPIN' GUY!!!! I think the designer MUST be screwed up in the head! hehe

Hehehe...My wife's is-----Necrotic Freak


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Oct 7, 2007)

Heh heh apparently my name is:

Vicious Mistres....

Wonder what the wife is going to think when I tell her that's what she should call me from now on.....?​


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 7, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Well I entered my MT name and then went HUH?? Then entered my real name and said... forget ... this!
> 
> 
> Both were female in gender so I'm not going to post... sheesh I mean I like to think I'm in touch with my feminine side but not that much in touch with it.



Oh come on!!!  Spit it out!  Inquiring minds want to know (or maybe not....)

- Ceicei


----------



## Drac (Oct 7, 2007)

Necrotic Freak...Oh the pain, the pain...


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 7, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> Oh come on!!!  Spit it out!  Inquiring minds want to know (or maybe not....)
> 
> - Ceicei



:idunno: you know my name(s) well enough... go for it. Just don't be surprised. 
Obviously this site was written by a female goth for female goths... at least, that's how I see it. 

One of my caving friends used to be a goth but she cleaned up. It was an improvement I'll say that.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Oct 7, 2007)

Static Pulse.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 7, 2007)

A touch off-topic so forgive me but, *Caver*, I've said it before and I'll say it again, American Goth must be very different from English Goth.  Let's put it this way, you seldom see a female Goth without a fellow on her arm.

They dress medieval 'Romantic' with a hedonist twist so it's layers of lace, embroiderie anglais, ruffles and frills with spike heels (or New Rocks in some cases).  Sensual as anything - well to me at least, which is why my missus is a goth .


----------



## Steel Tiger (Oct 7, 2007)

Used my real name  and got:   Dead Psycho.

Used my MT name and got:   Cob Webbed Crotch.

Now that is very weird.  :erg:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 7, 2007)

exile said:


> What _I_ was wondering about was whether the Goth translation was intended to identify a violent person addicted to (not necessarily violent) sex, or a person (not necessarily violent) addicted to violent sex. In other words, is it
> 
> [violent [sex addict]]
> 
> ...



Yes I agree. Hence my way of reading it.


----------



## Drac (Oct 7, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> A touch off-topic so forgive me but, *Caver*, I've said it before and I'll say it again, American Goth must be very different from English Goth. Let's put it this way, you seldom see a female Goth without a fellow on her arm.
> 
> They dress medieval 'Romantic' with a hedonist twist so it's layers of lace, embroiderie anglais, ruffles and frills with spike heels (or New Rocks in some cases). Sensual as anything - well to me at least, which is why my missus is a goth .


 
We have a strain of them over here..All that I've seen are drop dead hotties...


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Oct 8, 2007)

my name is also Gilded Crotch.

How do I change my username on MT, I want it to be Gilded Crotch or maybe Gold Member LOL 

B


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 8, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> A touch off-topic so forgive me but, *Caver*, I've said it before and I'll say it again, American Goth must be very different from English Goth.  Let's put it this way, you seldom see a female Goth without a fellow on her arm.
> 
> They dress medieval 'Romantic' with a hedonist twist so it's layers of lace, embroiderie anglais, ruffles and frills with spike heels (or New Rocks in some cases).  Sensual as anything - well to me at least, which is why my missus is a goth .


A bit off topic, yes, but I think it fits here with the subject matter.  Your description of English Goth is quite different than what I've seen here in America.  This link: What is Goth? may explain a bit more of the origin, history, and thinking tendencies.  The pictures I uploaded here are of the American stereotypical Goth.  Do you have photos of what the English counterparts look like? 

- Ceicei


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 8, 2007)

A very interesting link that I shall read through a bit later (Age of Empires LAN night tonight).  

I think my description may have mislead a little because I didn't append the colour palette Goths tend to use but American Gothic (couldn't resist, sorry ) seems to be more heavily laden with the Black motif followed through to the extreme.  

Brit Goths were much like that about ten or fifteen years ago but now colours other than black are permitted - as long as they are at the dark and Imperial end of the spectrum (purples, reds, blues) :lol:.  I suppose the best description is post-modern Vampire chic .

Also, the trans-atlantic Goth cliques seem to be much more morose, depressive and self-absorbed whereas our lot are much more into the flamboyant Byronesque elements of the 'culture' - less sulky-whiny more brooding and thespian.


----------



## crushing (Oct 8, 2007)

My Goth name is *Starlight Sprinkles*.




jk


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Oct 8, 2007)

My goth name is: Heavenly Demonic


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Oct 8, 2007)

crushing said:


> My Goth name is *Starlight Sprinkles*


 
I was about to say...

If some goth person came up to me and said their name was Starlight Sprinkles, Id....... I dont know what Id do but it would involve laughing a lot

B


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 8, 2007)

KempoGuy06 said:


> I was about to say...
> 
> If some goth person came up to me and said their name was Starlight Sprinkles, Id....... I dont know what Id do but it would involve laughing a lot
> 
> B


 
Indeed.  Are you sure that isn't your My Little Pony name?


----------



## crushing (Oct 8, 2007)

KempoGuy06 said:


> I was about to say...
> 
> If some goth person came up to me and said their name was Starlight Sprinkles, Id....... I dont know what Id do but it would involve laughing a lot
> 
> B


 
LOL!  Actually, my goth name is Liquid Fantasy and not Starlight Sprinkles.

My 'My Little Pony' name is The Aristocrats.


----------



## kidswarrior (Oct 8, 2007)

Beautifully Chaotic. What the...?

But hey, I don't know if this is Visigoth or Ostrogoth, so I'm discounting the whole thing until more substantial info is provided.  

Come to think of it, I'm 100% Celtic extraction, so how do I have _any _kind of Goth name? Those Berber-ians...or maybe Vandals.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Oct 9, 2007)

crushing said:


> LOL!  Actually, my goth name is Liquid Fantasy and not Starlight Sprinkles.
> 
> My 'My Little Pony' name is The Aristocrats.


See thats one is just wrong on so many levels

How do you find out you my little pony name? I didnt know that was possible

B


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 9, 2007)

Mine is Liquid Dreams...............
What kind of crap is that! Does that mean my shorts are soiled when I wake up?


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Oct 9, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> Mine is Liquid Dreams...............
> What kind of crap is that! Does that mean my shorts are soiled when I wake up?


Liquid dreams and liquid fantasy

thats jut wrong

B


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 9, 2007)

KempoGuy06 said:


> Liquid dreams and liquid fantasy
> 
> thats jut wrong
> 
> B


 
:lfao:


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Oct 9, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> :lfao:


Im serious man.

Mine was Gilden Crotch. Might as well have been Shinny Tallywacker

B


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 9, 2007)

This stuff is too funny.


----------



## Drac (Oct 9, 2007)

KempoGuy06 said:


> Im serious man.
> 
> Mine was Gilden Crotch. Might as well have been Shinny Tallywacker
> 
> B


 
:lfao::lfao::lfao:


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 9, 2007)

KempoGuy06 said:


> Im serious man.
> 
> Mine was Gilden Crotch. Might as well have been Shinny Tallywacker
> 
> B


 
Maybe you should stop polishing it.   j/k


----------



## tellner (Oct 9, 2007)

Mine is Sigeric son of Athaulf. Where the heck were you guys when we sacked Rome?


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 9, 2007)

Apparently I am "Midnight Fantasy."


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 9, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> Apparently I am "Midnight Fantasy."


 
A hit with the ladies, are you?


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Oct 10, 2007)

See I could just make that statement wrong

B


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 12, 2007)

Synthetic Darkness....I like it....


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 12, 2007)

ROFLMAO


dependeing on how I list my real name I get
Velvet Rain Drops or Demonic Angel.
for a name

maybe I shold change my screen name here to Velvet Rain Drops


----------



## Drac (Oct 12, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> ROFLMAO
> 
> 
> dependeing on how I list my real name I get
> ...


 
Oh the places I could go with THAT statement..But I won't..LOL


----------



## kidswarrior (Oct 12, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> ROFLMAO
> 
> maybe I shold change my screen name here to Velvet Rain Drops


I say go for it.  For a nickname, we could call you Velvet. Nah, I couldn't do it with a straight face. :lol:


----------



## Drac (Oct 13, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> I say go for it.  For a nickname, we could call you Velvet. Nah, I couldn't do it with a straight face. :lol:


 
You ain't alone..


----------



## Mei Hua (Oct 13, 2007)

Blindside said:


> Bwahahahaha
> 
> Your goth name is: gilded crotch



We must be related, I'm Velvet Crotch


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 13, 2007)

scary thought  lol

somehow velvet might fit me in the right circumstances but mot certianly not with the guys


----------



## Drac (Oct 13, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> scary thought lol
> 
> somehow velvet might fit me in the right circumstances but mot certianly not with the guys


 
I'm gonna have nightmares...


----------

